# sharp aquos 2010



## kilroywasthere (Jun 23, 2011)

how can one 'break-in' to adjust non-user adjustable parameters?!..............


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Typically requires a service manual. Did you notice that we have a Forum dedicated to displays?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## kilroywasthere (Jun 23, 2011)

*sharp aquos*

is there a way to 'affordably' access the 'non -user accesable' parameters on a 2010 yr. 60'' sharp aquos??

service manual? pc-link w/app?

thx agn, see ya


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: sharp aquos*

This would be available in the Service menu but is not designed to be accessed by the end user.


----------



## kilroywasthere (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: sharp aquos*

...........xactly........,

still 'here'.....thx 4 ur time


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually on the most Sharps there is no need to make adjustments in the service menu. Just was talking with Chad B and he noted all adjustments on 70-80% of the newer tvs out there are made in the regular menu system.


----------

